
YouTube download-and-convert website for ancient browsers - alex_free
https://macintoshgarden.org/apps/ppc-media-center-7x-youtube-streamer-downloader-convertor
======
w-ll
Is this up to date? Are there advantages over youtube-dl?

[https://github.com/ytdl-org/youtube-dl](https://github.com/ytdl-org/youtube-
dl)

~~~
alex_free
This is YouTube-dl, but also:

-OpenSSL 1.1.1f (latest). -Curl 7.69.1 (latest). -FFMPEG 4.2.2 (latest). -Python 2.7.17 (latest Python 2). -LAME 3.99.5 (second to latest released). -Zlib 1.2.11 (latest). -Mozilla's Certificate Authority Certificates PEM extracted by the Curl project (latest). -Bzip2 1.0.8 (latest).

All compiled for Mac OS X 10.3.9+. And then theirs the web interface or app to
choose from.

------
tedunangst
aka a Mac 10.4 only front end for youtube-dl.

~~~
alex_free
This works on more then just that os, but it does require tiger rn to run the
server.

------
polygot
What are the advantages over pasting the YouTube link into VLC's stream from
network stream? Are the codecs not supported in 10.3's VLC?

